# Autotrail Chieftain



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have just ordered a 2010 Chieftain and have a couple of questions.

The new models come with energy saving LED lighting but as we will probably end up running the drop down tv at the same time as the one in the bedroom do you think I might need more than the single 110 battery it comes with. Also

Does anyone have a view on whether the optional extras of heated water tanks are necessary. We will probably go away in winter but surely the heating system will keep the ice at bay? Obviously I will empty the tanks when not in use. Any views?

One issue as an aside that I find really quite irritating. When you spend around £64k on a motorhome you would not expect to have to pay extra for the corner steadies. Amazing


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Believe me if i were spending 64K I would not be paying for corner steadies!

Grats on the new van - jealous to say the least!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*extras*

Hi Bacchus I would go for the heaters for the tanks, ours froze last year for two days up in Scotland.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Are your tv's 240v? If they are then you will most likely have an electric hook up,in which case one leisure battery will suffice,as you will be able to use the on board charger.

If you don't have ehu and run the tv's from an inverter or they are 12v supply only then it would be advisable to fit a second leisure battery.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Did you really need corner steadies on a tag axle?

If you have space fit a second matched battery. Always handy when not on hook up.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Unless your always on EHU then an extra matched battery is always a good idea. 

Brian


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Congratulations on the soon to be born arrival!  

We have the Autotrail Cheyenne Tag Axle and my hubby ended up taking our corner steadies off (by the way, when we bought ours 2 years ago they came fitted as standard!) He removed them because they used to scrape the ground sometimes and they ended up being a bl**dy nuisance more than anything!  

Spacerunner is right to querie if you should need corner steadies with a tag axle because we found we didn't need or miss them! :roll: 

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Wouldn't bother with corner steadies they don't work very well. Fiamma jacks are probably a better option.

Graham


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bacchus

You will need 2 X 110AH battery's if camping without hook up in winter for more than two days.

And yes if camping in winter in this country tank heating to be safe is required.

Never used the corner steadies, my mate say's it depends on what night time activity you get up to.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Broom said:


> Never used the corner steadies, my mate say's it depends on what night time activity you get up to.
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Hee hee - I wonder if that's why ours scraped on the ground and hubby took em off? :wink:

Sue


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi we have a 2008 Cheyenne and our water tanks are not heated. We were in France earlier this year and the night time temp got down to -15. The water tanks never froze but what did was the pipework where it runs round the rear of the van to the loo and kitchen and the waste water valve. So heaters wouldn't have mattered there. The way Autotrail make the tanks is quite good because they already have a layer of polystyrene inside them anyway, as the tanks are ndividually made not bought in. You will see this if you go to the factory tour.

We have used our rear steadies when we have been on sites for longer than three or four days, but otherwise we don't bother with them.

Our drop down telly works from the 12 volt system and takes very little power from the batteries, but I would deffo fit another 110 amp battery. In fact I'm not sure if it comes from the vehicle battery feed as it is the same power lead for the reversing camera as well as the telly.

BTW, didn't you get told Autotrail can fit these at the factory during your build run, and they also have a 85 watt solar panel as an option too on the 2010 models, infact if your van is in the Frontier Range they are a standard fit anyway.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Had some friends whose mates told them that their nightime activites were obvious.
The wheels on their bikes started turning.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thee's a saying in the caravanning fraternity that I can adapt to motorhoming:

When the motorhomes rockin' don't come a knockin' :wink: 

Many thanks for all your advice and I'll follow all your suggestions


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Bacchus said:


> I have just ordered a 2010 Chieftain and have a couple of questions.
> 
> The new models come with energy saving LED lighting but as we will probably end up running the drop down tv at the same time as the one in the bedroom do you think I might need more than the single 110 battery it comes with. Also
> 
> ...


Hi bacchus,
I buy a new Auto-Trail every year from Brownhills,I know,I know.I've Never had to pay extra for corner steadies,its a new one to me.Nothing in the new 2010 brochure about corner steadies being an optional extra.We never use them anyway as they tend to put the damper on 'tings and they bottom out on Calmac ferries. I could care less about a heated water tank as well,never been an issue with me. Regards,seamus.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I would suggest going on a factory tour. You may be lucky and see your van being built but in any case it is worthwhile and an eye opener (for all the right reasons.)

I'm in a 2008 Chieftain. Best thing I ever bought. Always go for 2 batteries (there should be space in the cupboard). I use the corner steadies so see what you can get out of Autotrail. For the sake of £100 add the water heaters. 

Tony


----------

